# bee photos wanted



## Barry

I am in need of quality photos that are close-ups of the various honeybee races. I would like:
A. m. mellifera - German black bee
Carniolan
Caucasian
Buckfast
Russian

I have plenty of Italian bee photos. Credit will be given to the photographer and will be used in an article thats being written about types of bees. I can be contacted at: [email protected]


----------



## Kentuckybee

I was in Japan last month at a Park in an area called Minokamo. It was in a large Park located in the mountains and I took this photo. I believe it is a Carniolan Bee. However I could be wrong, if so I'm sorry about that.

Bruce


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3838431393/


----------



## BEES4U

I posted some queen pgotos last spring in this forum.
Glenn Apiaries has some very nice photos of their breeder queens on their web site.
BTW: Didn't we go threw this a few weeks ago?
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

I have to get some time to knock the dust off my new camera and take some photos of my newly mated Cordovan queens that were grafted off a breeder queen from Tom and Suki Glenn.
Ernie


----------



## beesimex

http://picasaweb.google.com/carsimex/BeekeepingSeason2007#5072073794880788610


----------



## paul.h

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/photo.php?pid=41813487&id=3226681

This lady is from CA and is on facebook. She takes wonderful pictures. Her name is Keatley Garvin. I do not know her, just admire her pictures.


----------



## Brooklyn

Check this site out
http://www.thehoneygatherers.com/html/index_en.html


----------



## FindlayBee




----------



## JoeMcc

Im color blind ... is that a Caucasian or carni?


----------



## jeff123fish

italian









carni










havent seen any pics come through lately so thought i would post these


----------



## jb63

I,m still learning about photo bucket so hopefuly this will be a pic of a swarm in a cherry tree.
http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab31/jcb63/HPIM0181.jpg


----------



## Vivin

shots from my Italian bees

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3017/beecleaning.jpg


----------



## Vivin

Bee drinking.

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/582/drinkinge.jpg


----------



## JoeMcc

Is it possible that you put photo info in the message? Camera, lense, f stop, ISO....etc??? I would really like to know on some of these.

JoeMcc


----------



## greezykid




----------



## greezykid




----------



## bmcmahon




----------



## Mrmizilplix

a nuc pic
http://i934.photobucket.com/albums/ad190/mrmizilplix/71d01234.jpg


----------



## greezykid

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mrmizilplix

now here's a crazy looking bee
http://i934.photobucket.com/albums/ad190/mrmizilplix/180f3ceb.jpg


----------



## HampshireBeekeeper

No idea...not mine.


----------



## M.S.

Use them if wanted. no credits

2009 queen 











2010 queen


----------

